# Monitor wird von PC nur sporadisch erkannt



## Toastbrot0815 (11. März 2017)

Hi Leute!

War schon länger nicht mehr aktiv und nerve gleich wieder mit einer Frage bzw. einem Problem 

Und zwar erkennt mein PC mit Windows 10 Anniversary Update meinen Fernseher ( SAMSUNG UE55J6170 55", per HDMI angeschlossen) nur sporadisch. Es ist etwas schwer es genau zu beschreiben.

Es spielt keine Rolle ob ich das Kabel vor dem Starten des Fernsehers bzw. des PC oder erst nachher anstecke, am PC und in der Nvidia Sytsemsteuerung wird mir nur eine Anzeige ( mein Monitor ) angezeigt und vom Fernseher keine Spur. Auch Win + P usw. nützt nichts. 

Wenn ich mich jedoch mit dem Kabel "spiele", also beim Starten des PC das HDMI Kabel am PC an und abstecke, oder auch während des Betriebes Monitorkabel (DVI) und HDMI Kabel an und abstecke, erkennt der PC manchmal plötzlich den Fernseher und danach läuft alles einwandfrei (Spiele, Filme...). Allerdings muss diesen Versuch meistens mehrmals ( 5-10 Mal) wiederholen. Auch Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, Bildposition  usw. werden  gespeichert und funktionieren bei nächsten Mal wieder, nur muss ich eben jedes Mal oben beschriebene Prozedur wiederholen.

 Ich habe allerdings noch kein Schema erkannt wann es funktioniert, ich versuche einfach immer wieder willkürlich die Kabel an und abzustecken und irgendwann ist plötzlich ein Signal vorhanden  

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich das HDMI Kabel an- und abstecke und es funktioniert nicht, versucht der Fernseher kurz zu verbinden, allerdings bleibt das Bild schwarz und danach wird mir wieder kein Signal angezeigt

Habe auch schon versucht nur mit dem angeschlossenen Monitor zu booten, allerdings wird er auch dann nicht erkannt...

Vielleicht weiß jemand an was dieses Problem liegt oder vllt ist es ja sogar ein bekanntes Problem. Mit meinem alten Fernseher funktionierte jedenfalls alles auf Anhieb...

Schon mal Danke im Voraus

mfg

Edit: Achja , die Grafikkarte über die der Fernseher angeschlossen ist, ist eine GTX 970


----------



## Faxe007 (11. März 2017)

Mein erster Versuch wäre ein anderes Kabel zu probieren.


----------



## Garnorh198 (11. März 2017)

Meine erste Vermutung wäre ein Wackelkontakt. Entweder hat das Kabel keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr oder deine HDMI-Buchse am Fernseher ist ausgeleiert. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, als meine Katzen das HDMI-Kabel am Fernseher rausgerupft haben beim Toben. Dabei war Metall um die Buchse, was sowohl als Abschirmung dient, als auch den Stecker in der Buchse festhält, verbogen. Leuchte mal mit einer Taschenlampe in die Buchse und schau nach. Mit einer kleinen Zange kannst es dann aber wieder zurecht biegen. ( Aber den Fernseher vom Strom trennen, nicht dass es noch einen Kurzschluss gibt. ) Und einfach mal ein anderes Kabel testen.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (11. März 2017)

Hmm ihr werdet wohl recht haben, habe gerade nochmal meinen alten Fernseher getestet. Der wird zwar am PC erkannt aber am Fernseher selbst gibt es trotzdem kein Videosignal

Aber komisch, denn am Anfang haben wir es beim Fernseher mehrmals mit an und abstecken versucht bis es funktioniert hat und jetzt am PC. Und bei beiden Malen hat es irgendwann funktioniert. Kann doch nicht zufällig an beiden Stellen ein Wackelkontakt sein  Auch bei den Anschlüssen und bei Kabel selbst sieht alles wie neu aus, habs ja auch nie an oder abgesteckt.

Werde mir wohl ein zweites Kabel zum Testen kaufen müssen, habe keines hier, schon gar nicht so ein langes


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2017)

Du hast nicht zufällig nen 10m oder längeres Kabel dran hängen?


----------

